# Wlan Workaround



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

If you have problems with your wlan -> here is my workaround

go to directory /data/misc/wifi/

wpa_supplicant.conf

add in 3rd line

ap_scan=2

ervertime you add a new ap you have to redo, but it works fine

marioentes


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting.

I added wifi manager and have been stoked since. It goes from disabled to connected in less than 5 seconds most times I click it. I have 2 routers in the house and used to have a ton of trouble as I traversed between them... Now the switching is seamless.

xron 2.9.1


----------



## strifej (Oct 30, 2011)

Whoa, I think this works. I was just having trouble with my wifi. When I went into the Wireless menu of settings, it would hang. Even after a reboot. Added that line in and it connected within seconds, no reboot required.

Everyone give this a try if your wifi is wonky.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

marioentes said:


> If you have problems with your wlan -> here is my workaround
> 
> go to directory /data/misc/wifi/
> 
> ...


What exactly does adding "ap_scan=2 to this file do? You say every time one adds a new application that this file gets changed and one must make this change again?

What exactly was your wifi problem and what else had you tried to get it working?


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

Apscan= 2 is an Option in the wpa supplicant that selects Thema scanning method:

AP scanning/selection
# By default, wpa_supplicant requests driver to perform AP scanning and then
# uses the scan results to select a suitable AP. Another alternative is to
# allow the driver to take care of AP scanning and selection and use
# wpa_supplicant just to process EAPOL frames based on IEEE 802.11 association
# information from the driver.
# 1: wpa_supplicant initiates scanning and AP selection
# 0: driver takes care of scanning, AP selection, and IEEE 802.11 association
# parameters (e.g., WPA IE generation); this mode can also be used with
# non-WPA drivers when using IEEE 802.1X mode; do not try to associate with
# APs (i.e., external program needs to control association). This mode must
# also be used when using wired Ethernet drivers.
# 2: like 0, but associate with APs using security policy and SSID (but not
# BSSID); this can be used, e.g., with ndiswrapper and NDIS drivers to
# enable operation with hidden SSIDs and optimized roaming; in this mode,
# the network blocks in the configuration file are tried one by one until
# the driver reports successful association; each network block should have
# explicit security policy (i.e., only one option in the lists) for
# key_mgmt, pairwise, group, proto variables
ap_scan=2

You can edit your
System/etc/wifi/ wpa supplicant too

But this did not change something? ???

I had serious Problems with connecting to my ap.


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

The entry will be deleted, if you add a access point(ap) not an application(app)


----------

